# Hand Me Down Atlantic model 228



## DevWin (Nov 4, 2013)

This is my first post and I am trying to determine if I should follow through with this.  

My Aunt and Uncle have a old Atlantic Model 228 wood stove they are willing to give me.  Back in the late 70's and early 80's my parents were actually a dealer for these and several other stoves.  My Aunt and Uncle purchased it from my parents and used it for a few years.  It has sat unused for probably 25 years now.  

My wife and I have been discussing converting our fireplace to a wood stove of some sort.  I had been looking at inserts until this was offered to me.  Besides being very inefficient, our fireplace does not draw well so we never use it.  I am really just looking for something more efficient, a way to offset our furnace, and the ambiance.  

So my question is should I bother moving this thing to my house, fixing it up, and installing it?  I know I will have to modify my damper and install a stove pipe up the chimney.  I will also have to address the height issue with the stove.  All the dimensions will fit our fireplace except the height.  It is 2.5" too high.  I was thinking I could shorten the feet since they are 6".  

Any thoughts would be appreciated.  I can try to get some pictures of this thing if needed.  

Here is some info I found on Woodsman's Parts Plus.


----------



## mellow (Nov 4, 2013)

If you have the budget I would pass on this and buy a newer insert, you will be much happier and you will have a glass window to view the fire.


----------



## DevWin (Nov 4, 2013)

mellow said:


> If you have the budget I would pass on this and buy a newer insert, you will be much happier and you will have a glass window to view the fire.


The budget is being directed to some other house projects right now.  I understand the advantages of a modern insert, I guess I am just wondering if I should have any real concerns with using this stove?  If setting this up would be better than nothing at all?   Also I am a sucker for fixing up and re purposing cast offs.


----------



## mellow (Nov 4, 2013)

I re purpose stoves for a hobby so I understand the wanting to not let it go to waste.  Can you post a picture of where you are looking at installing this.


----------



## DevWin (Nov 4, 2013)

mellow said:


> I re purpose stoves for a hobby so I understand the wanting to not let it go to waste.  Can you post a picture of where you are looking at installing this.


 Sure, this is the fireplace.  It is in our main living room.  Our house is a 1949 post-war suburban house.  Most of the living area is on one floor with a large finished room on the second floor.


----------



## mellow (Nov 4, 2013)

Unless you know exactly what is under that tile I wouldn't go cutting the legs as that allows the heat closer to potential combustibles.

You will also need to extend the hearth out to what the manual calls for,  most stoves is 16" from the front door.


----------



## DevWin (Nov 4, 2013)

mellow said:


> Unless you know exactly what is under that tile I wouldn't go cutting the legs as that allows the heat closer to potential combustibles.
> 
> You will also need to extend the hearth out to what the manual calls for,  most stoves is 16" from the front door.



There is no wood under the tile.  You can see the underside of the hearth in the basement.  I will have to look into extending the hearth.  Would that consist of adding more tile to extend it, or can I put something less permanent on the floor in front of it?


----------



## mellow (Nov 4, 2013)

You could put down a hearth extension.   http://www.woodlanddirect.com/Wood-Stove-and-Accessories/Hearth-Extensions


----------



## webbie (Nov 4, 2013)

I like that stove!

I sold the Portland 224 model for a short time.....here is one in my store (along with my 2 girls)


----------



## DevWin (Nov 4, 2013)

mellow said:


> You could put down a hearth extension.   http://www.woodlanddirect.com/Wood-Stove-and-Accessories/Hearth-Extensions


For that price I would probably just cut out a section of wood floor and re-tile the hearth to whatever width I need.  My wife isn't a huge fan of the old multi-color tile anyway. 


webbie said:


> I like that stove!
> 
> I sold the Portland 224 model for a short time.....here is one in my store (along with my 2 girls)
> View attachment 116756



That is pretty cool.  When my parents first opened their business in 1979 they sold backpacking equipment and wood stoves.  They were a dealer for Portland, Vermont Iron, and Godin. I was just a baby, but I still go to friends houses and see some of these stoves.  We had a Elm 24 Catalyst in our first house and a Elm 24 non-catalyst in the shop.  We still use the the shop one 35 years and 4 locations later. Business evolves though and today we are primarily a paddlesports shop, kayaks and Stand-up paddleboards.


----------

